# Dugway Geoed beds



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been thinking of going out to find some stuff out there and have a few questions. I've looked at several web site about this and think I can find it pretty easy. But is it as easy as the web sites make it sound, just pull up, pick a spot and start digging? Does any one have any experience with this and or some tips to making a successful trip out of it. I know the usuals, ie: tools, water, sunscreen, food, Be prepared cuz it's in the middle of nowhere, but I would like to know what to look for. Thanks if you can help at all.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been out there several times and its always fun.

Its a pretty unassuming looking location that can be easily passed up if you dont look for the sign and watch for other vehicles parked in the area.

The best way I have personally figured out how to find geodes is to look for holes that others have dug and start digging around in them. Most of the geodes that are on top of the ground are either poor quality or broken.

If you dig down and out in these holes that have already been started, you should have pretty good success. Most are the size of a grapefruit or smaller, but there are a few that I have seen that were larger.

Make sure and bring a hammer too! That way you can break a few open. I've never had a rock saw to cut mine open, but I would imagine they would look great if you had access to one.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions

Here is a post lunkerhunter2 put up a bout 2 months ago:
viewtopic.php?p=280297#p280297


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax, in respose to your signature:

MR Ducks.
MR Not!
OSAR!
CM Wangs!
LIB, MR Ducks.

sorry I don't have anythig productive to ad.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> Bax, in respose to your signature:
> 
> MR Ducks.
> MR Not!
> ...


Ha Ha I'm glad that someone understood!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My ex bro in law used to go out there quite a bit and would also hit Topaz as he was quite the rockhound. One thing he told me is when you're digging, make sure you dig down, hit the pink clay and KEEP DIGGING. Once you get below the pink clay is where he told me the really nice geodes would be. Oh, and he also told me don't dig where everyone else has been.... don't be afraid to venture off on your own and explore because his best geodes used to come away from the main dig area. He was pretty secretive about where he'd go... to the point that he'd cover up his digs with sand colored tarps and sagebrush to make it look like he hadn't been there. Some of the geodes he got for my mother in law for bookends were gorgeous. I've been past there a few times but haven't ever stopped to dig.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

If you're going to dig, you have to be prepared to spend several hours in the area doing so. Bring a pick. It's a lot of work, and some of the time you come out empty. If you find the spot where a backhoe has been used and excavated a large section, sometimes you can find them embedded in the walls of the hole, if you do a little digging on your own. Just be careful of undercutting and cave ins. I've heard the pink clay thing too, and that sounds right.


----------

